# hypothyroid and crying spells



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm still hypothyroid, waiting another 6 weeks to see if an increased dosage of my meds, and brand change (150mcg Synthroid to 175mcg Tirosint) will bring me back to a normal range.

My question is this: has anyone else experienced crying spells while their thyroid is out of whack? I'll be fine for a few days, then crying for no reason. These are always at night, (not every night) about 2-3 hours prior to taking my thyroid meds.

Has anyone else experienced this, and has it gone away once your meds were regulated?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, and yes. I'm not really a cryer, so to speak, but there were times when I would be on the verge, really for no apparent reason. But it felt very real.

When my labs are normal, this doesn't happen.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yes, I have experienced crying jags hyper and most recently hypo. I think they will pass. Mine have and I no longer have clean eyes form crying!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Never once had crying spells.


----------



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

*So far, no. I am post TT four weeks. I was tested 8-27-12 and my tsh was 41.6 (don't have report but last tests range were .5 - 4.0, I think and same place). Doctor called to tell me I was really, really hypo and upped my levo to 150 mcg from 50 mcg. Trying to be patient for weeks for level to come up. I am really tired the last several days!*


----------



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

I've dropped to hypo over the last month- I haven't had any crying spells, but I've definitely been more emotional than normal, crying in movies I normally wouldn't etc.


----------



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

nikkij0814 said:


> I'm still hypothyroid, waiting another 6 weeks to see if an increased dosage of my meds, and brand change (150mcg Synthroid to 175mcg Tirosint) will bring me back to a normal range.
> 
> My question is this: has anyone else experienced crying spells while their thyroid is out of whack? I'll be fine for a few days, then crying for no reason. These are always at night, (not every night) about 2-3 hours prior to taking my thyroid meds.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this, and has it gone away once your meds were regulated?


Oh yes! I use to cry over everything. Your thyroid DOES control mind/thinking I don't care what anyone says.


----------

